# Game Cams



## Jim (Jan 8, 2015)

What are you using?


----------



## Colorado1135 (Aug 13, 2015)

since no one else has answered I'll chime in, I use wildgame innovations cams exclusively. I have gotten some awesome pics, very few bleached out pics and perfect trigger speed. and at less than 100 bucks a pop, they are some of the most reasonable around. been using the same ones for 4 years now for 6-8 months of the year.









Takes good night pics too


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 13, 2015)

Nothing anymore. I have about 5 or 6, but I have gotten tired of the headache. Old school scouting has done more for me than cameras ever have anyway.


----------



## Colorado1135 (Aug 13, 2015)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Nothing anymore. I have about 5 or 6, but I have gotten tired of the headache. Old school scouting has done more for me than cameras ever have anyway.



want to sell them?  

I get a kick out of seeing the wildlife and use them for surveys/monitoring for work mostly. no camera has ever helped me in harvesting or scouting out a particular animal. just enjoy seeing what's out there and when I see a particular deer that's notable I can say "Hey I recognize that deer (or other animal)". 

like the buck above with the crooked tine and double brow tines (my wife shot him that year), he lost one of the brow tines but still had the crooked one




or this doe, who I named "Doris" and saw her many times over the last 4 years. easily recognizable by her always drooped ears.


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2015)

Awesome pictures! Does that cat look skinny or is that a normal healthy looking one?


----------



## Colorado1135 (Aug 14, 2015)

Jim said:


> Awesome pictures! Does that cat look skinny or is that a normal healthy looking one?



that cat was very healthy and eating well, AND it is a rather large cat for out here. the water tank is about 2' tall for reference. I've gotten a few pics of big cats on trail cam. only one bobcat though. skunks, elk, coyotes, badger, lots of song birds, rabbits, grouse, people, cattle, vehicles and of course lots of deer.

I once mounted a camera too low and had over 1400 pics of grass waving in the wind over about a 5 hour period IIRC. I left that camera sit for 3 weeks before checking it. I was a little peeved to see the data card had been filled up before nightfall of the day it was put out. lessons learned


----------



## GTS225 (Aug 14, 2015)

Sidebar; I know nothing of game cams. I'm curious, though, what thier sensing range might be. It seems to me that they would work well for surveillence, if thier range(s) for motion sensing and good pics are long enough.

Roger


----------



## Colorado1135 (Aug 14, 2015)

GTS225 said:


> Sidebar; I know nothing of game cams. I'm curious, though, what thier sensing range might be. It seems to me that they would work well for surveillence, if thier range(s) for motion sensing and good pics are long enough.
> 
> Roger



I've used mine for surveillance for work and at home many times. leave one on the driveway when I go on vacation to see who or what comes by. or where there are known trespass issues, then they work really well. 
their trigger/ IR light range is usually around 50' some as little as 40, others as much as 75. depends. they have some that will send your phone a text of the pick when it takes one. those are quite spendy at several hundred+ dollars a pop. most will let you set the pic quality, higher definition will mean less capacity for storage. low quality and your card will hold more. some will take a few pics at a time when triggered, or even short video clips. you can set the interval between pics as well. I usually have it on 30 seconds or a minute. that way you won't get multiples of the same animal, or fill up a SD card too fast. they are fun and addictive when you get one. you'd be surprised at what moves around your neighborhood after dark.....


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 20, 2015)

i used to use a stealth cam IR. but havent messed with it in years.


----------

